# Démonter disque mécanique d'un Macbook



## crazy_c0vv (20 Décembre 2012)

Hello 

J'ai créé un petit bout de script en m'inspirant de choses vues sur internet à droite et à gauche. L'intérêt du script est d'éjecter ou monter mon disque mécanique sur mon Macbook pro, également équipé d'un SSD.  

Le disque se démonte, il arrête de tourner et j'ai enfin droit à un peu de silence. Mais au bout de quelques minutes, il repart tout seul. Sur la session que j'utilise, tout est stocké sur le SSD. Sur l'autre session, il y a des choses sur le HDD, mais la session est actuellement fermée. 

Voici le code : 

```
set MyVolume to "HDD"
tell application "Finder"
	
set diskDev to do shell script "diskutil list | grep \"" & MyVolume & "\" | grep -o 'disk[0-9]*' "
	
	if (disk MyVolume exists) then
		do shell script "diskutil eject " & diskDev
		do shell script "automator -D title='Utilitaire de disque' -D subtitle='" & MyVolume & "' -D message='Le disque a été correctement démonté' /Notification.wflow"
		
	else
		do shell script "diskutil mountDisk " & diskDev
		do shell script "automator -D title='Utilitaire de disque' -D subtitle='" & MyVolume & "' -D message='Le disque a été correctement monté' /Notification.wflow"
	end if
end tell
```

Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait relancer le disque, avez-vous une piste ? Je teste ce script dans le but de remplacer mon SSD de 128 par un 256 qui suffirait pour toutes mes données quotidiennes, et je stockerais les trucs que j'utilise plus rarement sur un HDD, à condition de pouvoir le stopper et relancer à volonté. Sinon il faudra utiliser un boitier USB, mais puisque j'ai la place dans le superdrive, pourquoi s'en priver ?

Edit : lorsque le disque repart, il n'est pas monté dans le Finder, mais il tourne quand même. Bizarre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (25 Décembre 2012)

Salut ! 
J'ai eu un peu le même soucis que toi pendant un temps sur mon ancien macbook. j'avais le SSD en Main Drive et l'autre en secondaire pour les données peu utiles tout les jours et c'était pareil, j'éjecter le disque (avec le utilitaire de disque) et il s'arrêter, le calme se faisait sentir et après 30 minutes (environ, des fois c'était meme 5 min... j'ai jamais compris) le HD redémarrait mais sans être monter sur le Mac. Je n'ai jamais trouvé une réel solution à ce problème. J'ai surtout remarqué que le retour de veille faisait appel au HD et donc le faisait tourné, sans jamais le monter, ce qui était gênant. 

Au long terme j'ai mis un SSD plus gros (128 à l'époque c'était enorme pour du SSD, j'étais sur un 64 à la base !) et j'ai mis le HD en USB. J'ai fais ça car les deux disques consommais trop en batterie et le bruit du HD veillissant (gratant trop souvent à mon goût)  en plus de notre problème.

Actuellement j'ai changé de MBP et j'ai opté juste pour un SSD de 256, j'y ai tout ce que je veux (60Go de PDF, Cours, Projet XCode et Eclipse, 30Go de musique et 20Go de films/series que j'ai pas encore vu et j'ai encore de la marge !) et pour les données au long termes (films déjà vu, Time machines, données importantes en copie) j'ai 2 disques dur externes (identique en données).

Donc voilà, je ne peux pas t'aider, mais tout ça pour te dire que j'ai eu ton porblème pendant près d'un an sans jamais trouvé de vrai réponse. A mon avis le systèmes doit faire une appel au disque pour voir qui est là ou pas encore et cela relance le disque sans le monter et ensuite comme il n'est pas monté tu ne peux pas faire grand chose sauf le re monter et démonter "à la main".

En te souhaitant de bonne fête,
Léo


----------



## crazy_c0vv (27 Décembre 2012)

Salut Léo

J'ai pas mal passé de temps sur des forums et des blogs anglophones sans trouver de réponse claire à notre soucis. Pour l'instant, j'éjecte le disque avec le terminal dès qu'il se relance et que je n'en ai pas besoin. En tous cas c'est assez chiant, le disque se remettant régulièrement en route sans qu'on sache pourquoi.

J'ai aussi modifié le délai avant que le système arrête les disque pour les mettre en veille, mais là encore le disque revenait à la charge tout seul.

Finalement ma solution va être de remplacer mon HDD de 500go par un SSD de 256go. J'aurai un 128 + un 256. Je ne sais pas trop encore comment organiser mes datas, sûrement tout ce qui est téléchargements et vidéo à regarder sur le SSD de 128, le système et les datas perso sur le 256.

Avec cette solution, plus aucun soucis de bruit, de consommation ou de vibrations !

En tous cas je constate qu'on a finit avec du full SSD


----------

